
Ray Dalio: the economy looks like 1937 and a downturn is coming in two years - nishantvyas
https://www.businessinsider.com/ray-dalio-bridgewater-debt-crisis-downturn-coming-about-two-years-2018-9
======
mikevp
I think he's predicted 12 of the last 3 recessions.

~~~
DLA
And he founded and runs one of the most successful hedge funds in history.

------
Dowwie
Roubini has been saying this for years. /s

------
nishantvyas
Winter is coming?

